# Irish graphic / web / flash designer looking for work in Tokyo or Osaka



## conor909

Hello!

Im currently working in Hong Kong but hoping to move to Japan (Tokyo or Osaka) if I can find work. My main work includes graphic / web / flash design. Just wondering if anyone has any useful info for me.. Is it easy or difficult to find this line of work as a foreigner? Is there any good job websites out there? My level of Japanese is none, at the moment.. 

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks! 

C


----------



## pasturesnew

*rply*

As your already working in Asia Im guessing you have either a Degree in IT and or 10 years work related experience, else you wont make the cut in terms of obtaining an Engineering Visa. FWIW I live and work in Japan , zero J skills. Your entry in is either thru existing company (ie transfer) or with a Foreign Company based in the region, your chances of securing an appointment in a Japanese Company Id say are very low given no J Skills. Start googling those job websites and take it from there,, though Im sure your aware the big players are all Tokyo based... GL


----------

